# Regulations/licenses/insurance for "Animal Parties"



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Can anyone help please? My friend has a business facepainting at children's parties and has asked if I'd like to bring some animals along to the events. Can anyone point me in the right direction for research on insurance and any licensing I'd need please? No plans to rush into anything at the moment but it certainly sounds like it might be worth thinking about and doing a little research at least... Thanks in advance! :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Can anyone help please? My friend has a business facepainting at children's parties and has asked if I'd like to bring some animals along to the events. Can anyone point me in the right direction for research on insurance and any licensing I'd need please? No plans to rush into anything at the moment but it certainly sounds like it might be worth thinking about and doing a little research at least... Thanks in advance! :2thumb:


Exotics Direct will insure you in quantities of outings 10,20 or unlimited, they exclude some such as scorpions and tarantulas. You also need a performing animals license from the trading standards animal welfare dept.:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

This post just answered a question i was about to ask, heh heh, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

main things you will need are...
1. public liability insurence
2. preforming animals license
3. CRB check
4. defra transport license (if transporting for long periods)
:2thumb:

stu


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> main things you will need are...
> 1. public liability insurence
> 2. preforming animals license
> 3. CRB check
> ...


cheers mate


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! That's great! Does anyone have any hints/tips/info on the process of being granted a performing animals license? Does that come via local council or DEFRA? Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine is from the local council.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

righty-o I'll have to give the council a ring and find out whats what... can I ask what you had to do please? I'm guessing paperwork, fees and some sort of regular inspection of the animals living quarters...?


----------

